# Little brothers are SO annoying!



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

They follow you everywhere...









They can't keep their noses out of your business...









They get all up in your face...









And they want to chew on your stuff...









Thanks for looking!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

They are, on the other hand, great for playing keep-away with!


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

They're so cute together! Little brother almost blends in with the snow!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks. 

More...

Trust me, kid, you're barking up the wrong tree...









Yea, there are just no words for this...


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Those last few pictures had me awwing out loud. So precious!! I've got so many annoying little brother pictures from when I first got Falcor. Poor Patch always looked like he was ready to scream at him to go away.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Awwww. I want to squish Squash.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not sure he can be called a LITTLE brother! Wow, he's a big guy.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Pip makes me laugh. Hes such a grumpy old man. That poor Squash is trying so hard to make him love him and Pip's just not having it.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree. Squash is a big pup!! Wasn't he the "runt" in the beginning? LOL


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

BrittanieJo said:


> Pip makes me laugh. Hes such a grumpy old man. That poor Squash is trying so hard to make him love him and Pip's just not having it.


Heheh, you nailed it! Don't tell anyone, but sometimes, when they're outside together... Pip will play just a teeny bit with Squash. Sshhhhhh, he's got a reputation to protect!



PiperPuppy said:


> I agree. Squash is a big pup!! Wasn't he the "runt" in the beginning? LOL


Yes, he was! Then he shot out in front for awhile. It sounds like Cinnamon is catching up, weight-wise, though.

Can't a girl even sit pretty for the camera in peace?











Whoops. Guess not.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL at that last shot!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well he's hardly a little brother anymore, but...


HeyMaisy canIhavethattoy?









HeyMaisy Ireallywantthattoy!









HeyMaisy plllleeeaaaasecanIhavethattoy?!










Squash and Maisy: BFF 4eva!










Squash and Maisy: The Yin-Yang edition.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Gosh those two are cute together! Maisy is a good big sister! Still no luck for Pip to join the fun?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

BrittanieJo said:


> Gosh those two are cute together! Maisy is a good big sister! Still no luck for Pip to join the fun?


Pip will play with him outside, but not inside. But to be fair, Pip isn't really a "play with toys" kind of dog, he likes to wrestle and chase a bit but is pretty sedate in the house

It's actually kind of funny to watch the differences in how Squash interacts with Maisy and Pip. Maisy will let him do ANYTHING. I have to step in from time to time and give him a little time out because she will not really correct him no matter what he's doing to her. Pip, on the other hand, has given him some pretty strong corrections -- he hasn't hurt him or anything, just very loud and very definitive. Like one day when Squash got a little too sassy outside with Pip and tried to hump him, and was quickly on the receiving end of a takedown. So Squash will occasionally try to engage him in play by barking and play-bowing, but otherwise gives him a pretty wide berth and is quick to go into appeasement mode. 

ETA: And I admit is kind of amusing to see this great brute of a puppy who's essentially as big as Pip is giving off all this appeasing body language. It's like watching a grizzly bear trying to suck up to a pony.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Great pics!

I think it's awesome for a pup to have an older "sibling" around who won't take their crap. Pip is probably teaching Squash some very valuable lessons in submission that he'll keep forever. He's learning to bend his play style to the dog he's playing with. 

Kit definitely has the confidence to be an alpha-bi*ch like a lot of females from herding breeds. Luckily, one of her former owners had a dominant female who put Kit in her place. Furthermore, she was forced to submit to a couple of DA male pits at the shelter where I got her because they were short on space. She learned quickly and took those lessons to heart. The result is a dog that can get along with all but the most DA of dogs. I'm grateful because with no other dogs at home, she certainly wouldn't have learned those lessons around here.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I think it's awesome for a pup to have an older "sibling" around who won't take their crap. Pip is probably teaching Squash some very valuable lessons in submission that he'll keep forever. He's learning to bend his play style to the dog he's playing with.


Yes, I'm actually very grateful, because if Maisy was the only adult dog he spent a lot of time with I shudder to think what his adult dog-dog manners would be like.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Yes, I'm actually very grateful, because if Maisy was the only adult dog he spent a lot of time with I shudder to think what his adult dog-dog manners would be like.


I'll trade you Dilly-Dally for Maisy; my girl has absolutely no patience for pups. She and Pip can roll their eyes and sigh together.


----------

